# BSP Wago



## sadik (24 Juni 2016)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem BSP von Wago.
Kann man komplett auf CodeSys verzichten und seine Anwendung in einer höheren programmiersprache wie z.B python programmieren ? oder auch beides ?

Gruß


----------



## Booner (24 Juni 2016)

Hei,

was ist denn ein "BSP von Wago"?

Es gibt z.B. Linux-Controller von Wago, die kannst Du komplett ohne Codesys programmieren.
Vorgesehen ist das so eigentlich nicht, weshalb es da (laut meiner Information) auch keinen Support dazu gibt.


Grüße,

Tom


----------



## .:WAGO::016346:. (24 Juni 2016)

Hallo Tom,
Der Begriff BSP steht für "Board-Support-Package" und umfasst alle notwendigen Komponenten um sich seine eigene Firmware für WAGO-Controller der PFC-Serie zu bauen.
Das „WAGO-PFC-BSP-2016.2.1" besteht aus:
- einer OSELAS-Cross-Tool-Chain für den verbauten CortexA8, 
- dem Source-Tree für Bootloader und Kernel sowie einer Vielzahl zusätzlicher Software-Pakete. 
- dem Build-Tool „PTXdist".
Mit dem BSP werden jedoch nur „embedded-Linux"　 Programmierer ihre Freude haben, da fast alles auf C/C++ ausgerichtet ist und die Bedienung auf der Konsole eines Ubuntu14-PC’s „passiert".
Wer sich nicht abgeschreckt fühlt, möge den WAGO-Support bezüglich dem Download-Link kontaktieren.

Zur den eigentlichen Fragen:
Kann man komplett auf CoDeSys verzichten? Ja, mit der „ADI/DAL" steht eine C Schnittstelle für den direkten Zugriff auf die Prozessdaten zur Verfügung.
Kann man seine Anwendung in einer höheren Programmiersprache erstellen? Prinzipiell Ja, wenn man bereit ist die fehlenden Wrapper selber auszukodieren (C-Python)
Auch eine Koexistenz von SPS-Programm und eigner Anwendung ist möglich.

Grüße


----------



## sadik (27 Juni 2016)

Kann man parallel Codesys Applikation und Python Programm laufen lassen und können diese bidirekational kommunizieren ?
Die Idee ist ein TCP-Programm in Python und eine Codesys-App das die LEDs der Wago steuert bei Empfang eines TCP-Packets.

Gruß


----------

